

Show HN: A new, transactional Neo4j Node.js driver - idomdavis
https://github.com/RainBirdAi/rainbird-neo4j

======
maccam912
I'm playing around with this now. Very slick. I don't claim to know how to
optimize the heck out of Neo4j but watching txns/sec tells me the bottleneck
easily is the neo4j server in my little test.

~~~
idomdavis
There's not a huge amount to the driver to slow anything down on the client
side. Result processing is a little hairy given the structure that is
returned, but even that aims to be as lightweight as possible.

